# fare chiarezza



## sandramotus

Ciao,
qualcuno di voi sa come si traduce fare chiarezza?

La frase esatta è 

avrei voluto fare chiarezza sui nostri impegni di febbraio, prima di scriverti
Sandra


----------



## Necsus

Credo che sia 'tirer [quelque chose] au clair'.


----------



## itka

Non conosco l'espressione, ma "tirer les choses au clair" implica che le cose non siano chiare. C'è bisogna di fare un'inquiesta per conoscere la verità.
Quì, non so se sbaglio, ma mi sembra che vogliano solo sapere quali sono precisamente questi impegni di febbraio.
Direi forse "mettre au clair" "faire le point sur" :
_"J'aurais voulu faire le point sur nos rendez-vous de février avant de t'écrire"._
Non so nemmeno se si tratta esattamente di "rendez-vous". Potrebbero essere anche "nos obligations" "nos engagements" "nos rencontres" etc...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Itka. Ma anche in italiano, secondo me, 'fare chiarezza' vuol dire che la chiarezza non c'è, altrimenti che bisogno ci sarebbe di 'farla'? Allora, se la tua sensazione è giusta, forse 'fare chiarezza' potrebbe non essere la locuzione più indovinata, in questo caso.


----------



## itka

L'ho detto : non conosco l'espressione !
Se anche in italiano significa che manca la chiarezza, allora propongo : "faire (toute) la lumière sur" o come hai detto "tirer au clair" o anche semplicemente "éclaircir".


----------



## sandramotus

Grazie ad entrambi itka e neksus.
In effetti un dizionario mi indicava tirer quelque chose clair, ma non ne ero così convinta. Tuttavia itka, mi ha fornito tanti sinonimi.
grazie mille
s.


----------



## Necsus

sandramotus said:


> ma non ne ero così convinta.


Prego, Sandra. Ma come dicevamo, probabilmente è la scelta della locuzione in italiano, a non essere convincente.


----------

